
What I learned from Stack Overflow’s massive survey of 64,000 developers - yesbabyyes
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/73-of-programmers-are-web-developers-and-other-insights-from-stack-overflows-massive-2017-survey-89a13b11e370
======
user5994461
> Most developers went to college, but nearly a quarter of working developers
> never finished a 4-year degree.

Should limit this to USA.

Most of the world doesn't have the same curriculum as the USA. Please don't
attempt to make worldwide statistics on degrees that don't exist.

